# Nothing will stop my Lab pulling..!



## farmertom (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Everybody,

I have a 14 month old chocolate Lab, who wont stop pulling on a lead! I have tried literally, absolutely everything...

With a canni/easy leader, he still pulls hard and worse, he drags his nose and causes it to bleed!

Ive done the walking back to same spot and starting again and again and again, going in different directions... Ive tryed anything and everything i have found on the net to try and help, but nothing works!

Even nibbles dont work...

I tried to train him really good when he was little, and he is brilliant. Back then by 4 months he would heal and walk nicely around, and he does everything from playing dead to leaving his food untill i say ok. But for some reason he has just started pulling!

Maybe its his age, but he is big and its starting to flare up old shoulder injurys!

So i am hoping, someone out there might just have some tips to cut this out?

Anything would be very much appreciated...

Thanks for your time. T.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2016)

farmertom said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I have a 14 month old chocolate Lab, who wont stop pulling on a lead! I have tried literally, absolutely everything...
> 
> ...


Have you taught him what to do instead of pulling? 
This is titled for shy reactive dogs but the same holds true for basic pulling. Let the dog know what to do instead of pull.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I've got a front clip harness for mine, I've given up on trying to train him out of pulling and am just managing it now. He's much improved from how he was when I first got him but quite frankly I hate loose leash training to start with and with a dog who seems to find pulling more rewarding than anything I can offer it's even worse. I used the Choose to Heel method and Silky Leash one to get him to where we are now (ie I'm not being hauled down the street or having my shoulder dislocated with his lunging) and with the Perfect Fit harness and a walking belt find him easily manageable. Doesn't help I now have a pram along on walks so doing any of the usual techniques is next to impossible. Walking belt may help if you have a shoulder injury as there's absolutely no pulling on your arms with one. I have a leash attached to the back ring of Spens harness and the walking belt and then another that I hold in my hand for times when I need a bit more control or to turn him if he really starts to pull like a steam train.

There are tons of different methods for teaching a dog to walk nicely and finding the right one can be trial and error in my experience. The turn and go in another direction worked wonders with my last dog but the current one was happy just to lunge mindlessly in any direction he was facing. Stopping and being a tree works with some, I ended up with a dog who just sat at the end of the lead. Or bounced back when I stopped and lunged ahead again as soon as I started walking. Giving in to leash pressure helped with easing Spens pulling for the most part but if he's excited all training goes out the window  But as I say, I hate the loose leash walking training, I've no doubt someone else could teach him to walk nicely.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

farmertom said:


> But for some reason he has just started pulling!
> 
> Maybe its his age, but he is big and its starting to flare up old shoulder injurys!
> .


Labs are strong when they want to be aren't they! I have three in my house atm (though all walk well on the lead I hasten to add )

Is there a reason that he 'has just started pulling'. Has his exercise routine changed? Is anything different at home? Is he being given enough outlet (stimulation and exercise) for his natural exuberant energy? I find that if my dog isn't feeling well-ballanced or is feeling to hyped up then lead walking is the first to go. I would also suspect that trying different pieces of equipment may not have helped (though it's understandable). Remember the more we pull, the more they pull.

And my answer is just to go back to basics. Start training round the house and garden. Go back and practice all the lovely fun puppy training commands. Reward and reinforce. Practice loose lead (giving in to pressure as the video clip posted shows) around the garden. And yes, front lead harnesses are best. Then attend a training class maybe? Or have a couple of sessions with a trainer. You need to change his perception of lead walking before you can get him to learn to enjoy walking with you.... GOod Luck.

J


----------



## brendaanne3 (Dec 19, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Have you taught him what to do instead of pulling?
> This is titled for shy reactive dogs but the same holds true for basic pulling. Let the dog know what to do instead of pull.


Ooo, thanks for sharing! Recently, Apollo and I have had some regression with leash walking so I can feel your pain! He'll turn back to me but then lunge again sneakily when I least expect it.... I'm hoping it could just be his excitement about the snow we recently got (his first big snow ever) and he'll settle down.

Have you tried finding a trainer and having a one-on-one session with them? Sometimes it can be great to have the personalized attention of a professional that's only there to help you and your dog.


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

I also have a 7 month old lab who pulls. Will be following this thread to see the answers. 
We have booked a one to one traingin session with an ex police dog handler so fingers crossed a couple of those will set us on the way with a good technique. 
I absolutely hate loose lead training, when he was a pup I wish we had made more of an effort to start off with. I have often come back from a walk nearly in tears because it's just draining trying to get their attention with training methods, stop starting, food, etc and when nothing works it is so disheartening 

He currently wears a Julius K9 harness, which softens the pull a little but I'd rather focus on training rather than masking.


----------



## farmertom (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks so much for all the replys guys. 

He does get plenty of exercise, im a farmer so he is out most the time with me. The other day we went for a 4 hour hike, the longest he has done to date in one go. He was tired after, but still was ready to go, sat by the door waiting 

I think its partly his excitement. Its ooo bird, ooo leaf, ooo stick, ooo people, sheep, new smell... he is just desperate to see what everythng is, but pulls to get there rather than waiting for 'us' to get there. I worked so hard with him when he was little, its abit frustrating that hes gone backwards to the lead. Espically with my wife expecting our first in 2 months.

However, he is obviously good at pulling, and is built like a tank already. So i am investing in a scooter and harness etc, i think he will be great at that. But I still need him to walk nicely on the lead...

I have looked into these front harnesses some of you mentioned and i like the sound of them. I ordered the Halti Harness which should be here tomorrow, and am excited to see if it works. If it does, the plan is to use this ALL the time were out, and reward and praise etc just as if were starting all over again... hopefully after several weeks i can slowley stop using it and he will walk nicely again. Thats the plan anyway 

If the Halti harness arrives tomorrow i will try it out, and let you know how it goes.

Thanks again for all the help.

Tom


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Just be aware that front clip harnesses generally have to be actively used to be effective in my experience. Spen can still pull like a steam train if just allowed to pull against the front clip which is why my hubby finds it makes no difference whereas for me it enabled me to walk Spen even while heavily pregnant with major back pain. Double ended leash (or two leads if you prefer) and basically use the one attached to the front clip as power steering when you need it. I use the Perfect Fit, haven't tried the Halti one but from what I've seen they're all quite similar in how they work.


----------



## Codiemalamute (Jan 25, 2016)

I would try a long lead looped across his chest and held with left hand, the rest held in right hand and make sure that he walks alongside, not in front. This limits the amount he can pull and should get the idea until he can be walked on a loose lead.


----------



## Pavlovs_Bell (Jan 26, 2016)

I would recommend buying a book by turrid rugaas, my dog pulls. it's fairly cheap to buy. and it is step by step. and is for heavy pullers!! u can find it on dogwise.com, or ebay, or abebooks.com


----------



## LabDad (Jan 27, 2016)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Labs are strong when they want to be aren't they! I have three in my house atm (though all walk well on the lead I hasten to add )
> 
> Is there a reason that he 'has just started pulling'. Has his exercise routine changed? Is anything different at home? Is he being given enough outlet (stimulation and exercise) for his natural exuberant energy? I find that if my dog isn't feeling well-ballanced or is feeling to hyped up then lead walking is the first to go. I would also suspect that trying different pieces of equipment may not have helped (though it's understandable). Remember the more we pull, the more they pull.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem as farmertop with my lab. It's very hard for me to find spare time to exercise my dog and I think that would help immensely. Based on your experience, what would you say is the minimum amount of exercise, in terms of time, that is needed prior to walking her for her to respond well to the training?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

LabDad said:


> what would you say is the minimum amount of exercise, in terms of time, that is needed prior to walking her for her to respond well to the training?


A regular exercise routine is central to the well being of a dog ...especially when they are young and energetic ...so fit some exercise in everyday. Off lead, playing ball, training, scenting ... all are good exercise. What I never did was take my Lab out to train him on the lead when he is most liable to be full of hyped up energy. And don't try and train by walking towards your favourite park/field ... of course she's gonna pull! And that just makes walking negative for dog and handler. So if necessary, take your dog out in the car, have a good hour of fun off lead, come home, have a cup of tea and then do some lead walk training.

There';s no 'minumum' exercise. It's more about fullfilling your dogs needs.

And to Farmertom ... hope the Halti helps. With all the freedom that a farm brings (my family have a farm) dogs often get very little practice of walking on the lead so bring that regularly into his day.

J


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I used a simple set up here with oliver.I made him sit.The sit was one thing he knew and understood and always listened to.As soon as he started to pull i would do the sit.Then i would make him sit until i was next to him and i would say heel.Then when he wasnt so bad any more i could actually take my hand and move it behind me and have him right next to me.I again used the heel command.That way when i said heel he knew what i meant.After a few months i could trust anyone to walk him.All they needed were 2 words ,heel and sit.


----------



## farmertom (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks again for the advice everyone. The Halti Harness arrived today, and I took him out for 20 mins to test it out... He tried to pull straight away but within 30 seconds backed right off. He still walked with pressure on the lead but if his pulling was at 100% before, he is around 20% now! A vast improvement!

As I have done today, i am going to walk him on it everytime we go out now. Only exception, when he has a charge around with his buddies. And with the help of some treats, I hope he will remember what 'heal' meant.

I will report back in a week or so, and let you know how im getting on.

Tom.


----------



## farmertom (Jan 24, 2016)

LabDad: Im no expert but as long your dog is over a year old, exercise him as much as you can. I mentioned before, i took mine out for 4 straight hours and he was still ready to rock afterwards! Young Labs are full of energy, and only calm down around 18-36 months. If I dont get round to walking mine properly till the afternoon, he bounces around like a kangaroo...

As for exercise before training, i never did that as you shouldent exercise them much before a year old. But have some tasty treats, and make the training fun and theres no reason why he wont listen and learn. They want to learn. Just do it in short sesions as they will get bored quick. I started at 8 weeks old like that, and even now as soon as I put my treat bag on he is sitting infront of me and ready to learn his next trick... Which is currently getting him to tidy up all his toys in to a basket 

Hope that helps. Tom.


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

I feel your pain. Mum to a 20 month old Lab here. Who liked to pull like a train till i discovered the front leading walk with love harness from Amazon. Honestly it is the best invention EVER!! I use this for Street walks and its just fab. He has a Ruffwear front range harness for his off lead walks as the walk with love is no good for off lead, the lead attachment bit flaps about, and it got on my nerves having to take it off. But for pulling it far outweighs the Ruffwear.


----------



## farmertom (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi all,

Update as promised.

The front lead harness seams to work well. It significantly reduced his pulling on the first outing, and since then i have been working hard to help him remember what heal meant. Alittle bit of training morning, lunch and evening and some extra attention when out on the lead, and he is already a week later walking nicely by my side again. No pulling at all.

He did however, manage to completely chew off the harness when i left him in it for 5 minutes while i took a phone call! It is currently riveted together, but i wont be getting another Halti harness, it too fiddly and wont stay in place. Will be getting something more robust.

Thanks for your help everyone.
Tom.


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

On the subject of front attaching harnesses, has anyone tried to attach their own front loop? I have a good harness at the moment that i've only just bought, but really want to try a front attaching one too...without having to buy a completely new harness!


----------



## Nathan6675 (Feb 9, 2016)

When my dog was a pup she would also pull on the lead, what we did is every time she was pulling we would stop with her there and then, it can get annoying cause you could be stopping every couple of steps but eventually it worked


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

I invested in a leather dogmatic head collar, expensive, but lasts years. Just like a horses head collar. You wouldn't try and walk a pony or horse in a collar, it works in exactly the same way. My poodle is an absolute pussycat when I walk him in it, clip the lead to the collar and he pulls like a train.


----------



## New-mom (Mar 19, 2016)

Im having to train my dog every time i leave the house for reactivity to other dogs and fear of traffic. Also practising loose leash which im finding effective 80% of the time.

Is your dog food motivated? If you feed kibble then use every meal you feed him on his walks. i let him no i have his breakfast with me by feeding him a couple peaces next to the front door. i find he is less likely to pull if he focuses on you with his food. I take a step drop a treat on floor, take a step drop a treat. take a step drop a treat etc. He isnt going to pull if he is eating. I find he then starts looking at me every step i take and get a good couple meters before i drop the next treat. Works well for me.

Probably not explained it very well. Basically be a tree but reward him when he is by your side and aknowledges you and keep doing it. Even if you only get a few steps in.


----------

